# Umfrage: Muss Dialer hinter Jugendschutz ?



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2004)

Kleine Diskussionsrunde :

*Müssen Dialer hinter Jugendschutztore ? *

Wir haben mal unsere Hausaufgaben gemacht und unsere Zeit nicht
mit dem ausmalen von Nemobildchen verbracht  
Warte schon auf  nicht nette Aussagen einiger Damen & Herren,
welche ihre Hausaufgaben nicht erledigen.
Gerade wo diese Dialer-Contentinhalte immer mehr in Richtung der Jugendlichen
mit Internet , Handylogos und Klingeltönen etc.  ausgelegt wird.




> Zitate , aus den AGB´s der Dialeranbieter:
> Die Installation der Einwahlsoftware und/oder der Zugriff auf die angebotenen Internet-Inhalte ist untersagt, wenn der User nicht mindestens 18 Jahre alt ist.




§ 5 JMStV: Entwicklungsbeeinträchtigende Angebote

Der Text von § 5 Absatz 1 lautet:
Sofern Anbieter Angebote, die geeignet sind, die Entwicklung von Kindern oder Jugendlichen zu einer eigenverantwortlichen und gemeinschaftsfähigen Persönlichkeit zu beeinträchtigen, verbreiten oder zugänglich machen, haben sie dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass Kinder oder Jugendliche der betroffenen Altersstufen sie üblicherweise nicht wahrnehmen. 
Diesen Anforderungen kann zum einen dadurch genüge getan werden, dass durch den Einsatz von technischen oder sonstigen Mitteln die Wahrnehmung des Angebots durch Kinder oder Jugendliche der betroffenen Altersgruppe unmöglich gemacht oder erschwert wird. Ein Beispiel für ein technisches Mittel ist das im JMStV geregelte anerkannte Jugendschutzprogramm nach § 11 JMStV. Voraussetzung hierfür ist allerdings die Anerkennung des Jugendschutzprogramms durch die Kommission für Jugendmedienschutz. Zur Zeit gibt es allerdings noch kein anerkanntes Jugendschutzprogramm. http://www.blm.de/publik/recht/pdfs/JMStV.pdf

*Da diese Dialerangebote , somit gegen diese Jugendchutzauflagen verstoßen,
weil sie keinerlei Schutzmaßnamen gegenüber dem Jugendlichen bieten.
Ferner ist es Technisch gemäß den AGB´s  der Dialeranbieter möglich
Geschäftsbeziehungen mit Personen unter 18 Jahren ohne 
Einverständnis der Erziehungsberechtigen aufzunehmen.

Dies ist somit ein eindeutiger Mangel im "Produkt Dialer"
Die Hersteller von Produkten haften für Personen- und Sachschäden, die als Folgeschäden aus der Benutzung ihrer Produkte dem bestimmungsgemäßen Verbraucher oder einer sonstigen Person infolge eines Fehlers des Erzeugnisses entstehen  Produkthaftungsgesetz (ProdHaftG). *

Dieses dürfte auch die Telekomunikationsanbieter interessieren 

Schon mal auf die Antworten 
Von Herrn Ring(KJM) und der Verbraucherministerin Renate Künast gespannt.

*Denn dieser Vertieb von Dienstleitungen und Angeboten  für unter Jugendliche
unterhalb von 18 Jahren , gehört rechtlich hinter ein Jugendschutztor. *

Wenn sich der Dialermarkt nicht selbst regulieren kann , muß man halt
damit rechnen unter Beschuß zu kommen. 
Jetzt dürfte es bald ruhiger im Internet werden und diverse Webmaster
sich vorsorglich bei Kollege JOBGEIER eintragen 

Euere Müllabfuhr , Wir erklären euch den Müll


----------



## Counselor (11 Juni 2004)

Komplizierte Materie. Das LG Düsseldorf hat schon mal einen Betreiber einer Dialerseite freigesprochen:
http://www.internetrecht-rostock.de/strafrecht6.htm


----------



## [email protected] (11 Juni 2004)

> Sofern Anbieter Angebote, die geeignet sind, die Entwicklung von Kindern oder Jugendlichen zu einer eigenverantwortlichen und gemeinschaftsfähigen Persönlichkeit zu beeinträchtigen, verbreiten oder zugänglich machen


Aus dem zitierten Absatz ist zu schließen, dass sich dieses Urteil auf Angebote mit erotischen oder gewaltträchtigen Inhalten bezieht.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2004)

Es würden folgende Dienste genauso betroffen sein:

SMS-Dienste
Premium-SMS-Dienste
ALLE!! Telefonate (Inland und Ausland)
Die gesamte Nutzung des Internets da z.B.:
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw24/s13954.html  (Wird auch von Minderjährigen genutzt)

Müllabfuhr ist wichtig, aber man muss ja nicht gleich alles wegwerfen.

Stolle


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2004)

In dem Urteil war aber auch zulesen 
Das dieses Angebot hinter einem Jugendschutztor lag .
Somit war auch gewährleistet , das diese Personen
schon auf Ihre Volljährigkeit geprüft wurden.

Netter Link , giebt es nicht auch diesen Tauschbörsendialer
welcher auch mit XXX-Filmen wirbt


----------



## News (11 Juni 2004)

Es gibt da auch noch diesen Dialerwerbungs-Trojaner von M.D. auf seiner neuen "Gratis-Sex"-Seite - mit der berühmt-berüchtigten "Plugin.exe", die den Zugang freischaltet.
Natürlich ohne Alterskontrolle...



> *Du must 18 Jahre alt sein um unser Angebot nutzen zu dürfen. (...)
> Der kostenlose Zugang funktiert nur, wenn das Werbe-Plugin auf ihrem Rechner installiert und aktiviert ist.


----------



## dvill (11 Juni 2004)

Natürlich gibt es für die Abzockerei von Kindern und Jugendlichen einen schönen Passus:


			
				VERHALTENSKODEX schrieb:
			
		

> in der Fassung vom 19.12.2003,
> geändert durch Beschluss der Verhaltenskodexkommission vom 22.01.2004
> Verhaltenskodex für Telefonmehrwertdienste
> ...()...
> ...


Danach dürfte es die bekannten Abzocker-Angebote in der heutigen Form nicht geben. Der Verhaltenskodex ist in den 0900-Zuteilungsregeln verbindlich enthalten.

Das Gewerbe hat offensichtlich besonders geduldiges Papier ausgesucht, um solche frommen Wünsche zur Tarnung der wahren Absichten aufzuschreiben.

In Wirklichkeit juckt das keinen, wenn alle gut mitverdienen.

Die Moral des Gewerbes reduziert sich offensichtlich auf die Regel "Wenn wir es nicht tut, täten es die anderen. Da tun wir es lieber selbst".

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dotshead (11 Juni 2004)

> Da diese Dialerangebote , somit gegen diese Jugendchutzauflagen verstoßen,
> weil sie keinerlei Schutzmaßnamen gegenüber dem Jugendlichen bieten.


 Hmmm die meisten Erotikangebote sollten wenigstens den Ü18-Check eingebaut haben.



> Ferner ist es Technisch gemäß den AGB´s der Dialeranbieter möglich
> Geschäftsbeziehungen mit Personen unter 18 Jahren ohne
> Einverständnis der Erziehungsberechtigen aufzunehmen.



Könnte möglich sein  und? Mit der gestiebiztem CC meines Vaters könnte ich auch bezahlen, auch mit dem achtlos liegengelassen Dongles meines Vaters. BTW  [XXX] oder [YYY] sind die adressen die getauscht werden. Dr. Ring und die KJM zielen auf die falschen Ziele.

*[Virenscanner: (Unvollständige) URLs entfernt]*


----------



## dotshead (11 Juni 2004)

@Virenscanner Warum?

Dr.Ring Ding liegt einfach falsch in der Annahme das DeutschNetz zensieren zu können. *lol*


----------



## virenscanner (12 Juni 2004)

IMHO dürfte es wohl stimmen, dass [XXX] oder auch [YYY] gerade den URLs entsprechen, die "ausgetauscht" werden. Und, da die Hoster *nicht* in Deutschland residieren, findet sich dort - wen wundert's - keinerlei "Ansatz" für einen "Jugendschutz".
Jedoch ändert diese Tatsache nichts an der Rechtslage, die für deutsche AWMs gelten.


----------



## dotshead (12 Juni 2004)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Jedoch ändert diese Tatsache nichts an der Rechtslage, die für deutsche AWMs gelten.



Deswegen handelt es sich ja hier um ein Diskussionsforum in dem auch über sinnlose Gesetze bzw. Verordnungen diskutiert werden kann. Ich habe nichts gegen AVS, allerdings sollte die einfache Perso-Routine ausreichen um Minderjährige vor der *ungewollten*  Konfrontation mit Pornographie zu schützen. Alles andere, wie die von Dr. Ring (KJM) geforderte F2F-Lösung, ist weltfremd und eigentlich nicht durchsetzbar.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2004)

In der Disskussion geht es eigendlich nicht um den überzogenen Dongel
( Coolspot) und um erotische Angebote.

Sondern , ob der Allgemeine Zugangsdialer hinter den Jugendschutz muß.
Da dieser Dialer auch ungewollt von Jugendlichen unter 18 installiert
werden kann. *Klar das dieses einigen aus der Szene nicht schmeckt !*
Aber , da diese Dialeranbieter mittlerweile geziehlt ihre Contentangebote
auf Jugendliche ausrichten , wird das Garantiert noch kommen.  

Wenn diese Raffgierigen es nicht freiwillig kapieren 
Machen Sie sich Ihren Markt selber kaputt .
*Drum führe uns nicht in Versuchung , sondern erlöse uns von
diesen Dialern *
 Schönes WE , und mal nachdenken

Euere Müllabfuhr


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2004)

Wieso? Es gibt doch auch Dialer für Kinder. Verstehe ich nicht. Warum sollen denn Kinder und Jugendliche plötzlich keine Dialer mehr nutzen dürfen oder sollen?

Lore


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2004)

Und AOL müsste man ja dann sofort einstellen:
http://www.sonnenfee.de/schule/
oder sowas hier:
http://www.sonnenfee.de/schule/eklig.htm

Gruß Holly


----------



## dotshead (12 Juni 2004)

@müllabfuhr

Da gebe ich dir recht.. Der Dialer-Download sollte erst nach dem AVS kommen. Aber das war auch schon Inhalt meines ersten Postings bei DS


----------



## drboe (12 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso? Es gibt doch auch Dialer für Kinder. Verstehe ich nicht. Warum sollen denn Kinder und Jugendliche plötzlich keine Dialer mehr nutzen dürfen oder sollen?


Kannst Du 'mal kurz einen Dialer nennen, der explizit für Kinder ist? Es gibt allenfalls Dailer-verseuchte Angebote im Web, mit denen man gezielt versucht Kinder und Jugendliche zur Installation eines Dialers zu verleiten, mehr nicht. Meines Wissens ist es in DE nämlich immer noch so, dass Kinder nur beschränkt geschäftsfähg sind und infolgedessen nicht Anschlußinhaber eines Telefons sein können.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2004)

Wenn Kinder mit Erlaubniss ihrer Eltern ein Dialerangebot nutzen, gibt es da kein Problem. Da die Dialeranbieter diese Erlaubniss vorraussetzen müssen(Anscheinsbeweis), kann ein Dialer für Kinder in Deutschland natürlich angeboten werden. Wenn der Preis sichtbar angebracht ist und die Kinder diesen Preis auch ihren Eltern mittteilen konnten, ist alles in Ordnung. Ob der Inhalt des Angebotes dann auch hält, was es verspricht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Lore


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2004)

Einfachstes Beispiel ist der Dialer (Zugangssoftware) inkl. Kinderangebote von T-Online:
h**p://service.t-online.de/c/10/27/27/1027270.html

Lore


----------



## technofreak (12 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Einfachstes Beispiel ist der Dialer (Zugangssoftware) inkl. Kinderangebote von T-Online:



 Dialer sind die berühmt/berüchtigten kostenlosen Zugangstools mit den die   Mehr(Minderwert) Zugänge 
realisiert werden die registrierungspfilchtig sind und für die die Nummerngasse 09009 vorgesehen ist. 

Dies hat nichts mit dem TOL Angebot zu tun.

tf


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2004)

Jeep , zum Bleistift.

Der Zugang  auf dieses Kostenlose Zugangstool , könnte
nur über ein Perso gestützten Jugendschutz geschehen.

Somit wäre für den Anbieter erkennbar , das diese Verbindung 
mit der Zustimmung der Eltern zustande gekommen ist .
Sollte diese Verbindung zu kostenverursachenden Angeboten
anderweitig zustande kommen , dann wissen auch die Eltern
was ihre Sprößlinge mit ihren Zugängen / Persodaten so treiben.
Denn dieses Zugänge wurden bewußt herbeigeführt und es
wäre im Familienkreis eine Erzieherische Maßnahme erforderlich.
Damit wäre Allen geholfen ! 

Euere Müllabfuhr , Sonntag ist Wahl


----------



## dvill (12 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Kinder mit Erlaubniss ihrer Eltern ein Dialerangebot nutzen, gibt es da kein Problem. Da die Dialeranbieter diese Erlaubniss vorraussetzen müssen(Anscheinsbeweis), kann ein Dialer für Kinder in Deutschland natürlich angeboten werden.


Die Stelle mit der Erlaubnis und dem Anscheinsbeweis ist völlig falsch.

Die Erfordernisse sind weiter oben näher erläutert, der Schlüsselsatz ist:

*"Zusätzlich muss zu Beginn des Dienstes ein Hinweis, dass das Einverständnis des
Erziehungsberechtigten vorausgesetzt wird, erfolgen."*

Das wird nichts anscheinend oder stillschweigend vorausgesetzt, es muss ein klarer Hinweis auf das Erfordernis der Erlaubnis der Erziehungsberechtigten erfolgen.

Wo dieser Hinweis fehlt, ist das Angebot nicht zuteilungskonform für die 0900-Nummer genutzt und auch nicht FSK-konform. Geschädigte sollten diesen Hinweis meiner Meinung nach in Widersprüchen immer geben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (12 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Kinder mit Erlaubniss ihrer Eltern ein Dialerangebot nutzen, gibt es da kein Problem. Da die Dialeranbieter diese Erlaubniss vorraussetzen müssen(Anscheinsbeweis), kann ein Dialer für Kinder in Deutschland natürlich angeboten werden. Wenn der Preis sichtbar angebracht ist und die Kinder diesen Preis auch ihren Eltern mittteilen konnten, ist alles in Ordnung. Ob der Inhalt des Angebotes dann auch hält, was es verspricht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


1. Die generelle Erlaubnis Freunde über den Festnetzanschluß anzurufen, für dessen Kosten ich einstehe, erstreckt sich nicht auf den Abschluß von Verträgen, die angeblich mit der Wahl von bestimmten Rufnummern zustandekommen sollen. Auch der Zugang zum PC bzw. der Anschluß eines eigenen PC kann nicht als Beleg dafür genommen werden, die Anschlußkonfiguration ändern zu dürfen. Und sicher nicht, wenn damit ein Vertrag oder vertragsähnliches Verhältnis verbunden ist.

2.Wenn meine minderjährigen Kinder einen Vertrag abschliessen, egal wozu und jenseits des Tascheneldparagraphen, ohne mich *vorher* um Erlaubnis zu bitten, verweigere ich die und der Vertrag hat rechtlich nie existiert.

3. Dialer für Kinder anzubieten macht keinen Sinn. "Vertragspartner" wird angeblich der Anschlußinhaber. Niemand aber ist ohne Vollmacht berechtigt zu meinen Lasten Verträge abzuschliessen. Das gilt auch dann, wenn er mit mir in erster Linie verwandt ist. Da ich weiß, das ich solche Vollmacht nicht erteilt habe, dürfte jeder Beweisversuch fehlschlagen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (12 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Einfachstes Beispiel ist der Dialer (Zugangssoftware) inkl. Kinderangebote von T-Online:
> h**p://service.t-online.de/c/10/27/27/1027270.html


Und wo ist da ein Dialer? Es handelt sich um einen Dienst, der zusätzlich zu T-Online angeboten wird. Zum Abschluß berechtigt ist der jeweilige T-Online-Kunde. Ein T-Online-Vertrag ist Voraussetzung und genau den erhalten Kinder nicht. 

Zudem gibt es bei diesem Dienst ein zweiwöchiges Rücktritts-/Widerrufsrecht, von dem man ohne Angabe von Gründen Gebrauch machen kann. 

Also: kein gutes Beispiel, im Gegenteil: Äpfel und Birnen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem gibt es bei diesem Dienst ein zweiwöchiges Rücktritts-/Widerrufsrecht, von dem man ohne Angabe von Gründen Gebrauch machen kann.



*Vorsicht !  Zum Widerrufsrecht * 

Meist steht es in den  gut verstecken AGB´s der Dialerbetreiber.

Die Installation der Einwahlsoftware und/oder der Zugriff auf die angebotenen Internet-Inhalte ist untersagt, 
wenn der User nicht mindestens 18 Jahre alt ist. 
Sie schließen mit der Einwahl ins Internet über die von uns bereitgestellte Einwahlsoftware (Dialer) 
einen Vertrag mit der dem Anbieter XYZ 
Die Einwahl erfolgt über eine sog. Mehrwertrufnummer zu dem auf der Zugangssoftware stehenden Tarif. 
Ein Widerrufsrecht bezüglich der hier erbrachten Dienstleistungen besteht grundsätzlich gem. § 312d Abs. 4 BGB nicht. 

http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/312d.html

Euere Müllabfuhr


----------



## Counselor (12 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Da die Dialeranbieter diese Erlaubniss vorraussetzen müssen(Anscheinsbeweis), kann ein Dialer für Kinder in Deutschland natürlich angeboten werden.


Es gibt keinen Anscheinsbeweis dafür dass Eltern irgendwelche Einwilligungen erteilen (vgl. Palandt-Heinrichs, BGB, § 108 Rz. 8 ). Auch Duldungs- und Anscheinsvollmacht haben Grenzen. Man kann nicht per se davon ausgehen, dass Eltern den Kindern die Nutzung von nicht-jugendfreiem Content gestatten wollen. Wer den Mangel der Vollmacht infolge Fahrlässigkeit nicht kennt (unterlassene Zugangskontrollen), wird nicht geschützt (vgl. OLG Frankfurt/Main, WM 1999, 791/794). Die von Dietmar Vill erläuterten Verpflichtungen aus dem Verhaltenskodex konkretisieren  § 4 II JMStV und dienen dem Jugendschutz. Verstöße gegen den Verhaltenskodex legen Unlauterkeit ( LG Hamburg) nahe. Außerdem dürfte eine *arglistige Verleitung zum Vertragsschluss* vorliegen, wenn der Content-Provider die durch den Verhaltenskodex gebotenen Zugangskontrollen und Abfragen nach Einwilligung der Eltern unterläßt.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na aber 100% tig muß der Anschlussinhaber zahlen. Ob nun ein Dialer oder ein 0190-Wetterbericht. In den AGB´s der Telekom steht das ganz ganz eindeutig.
Wenn über meinen Rechner, mein Sohn spammt oder Leute beleidigt, bin ich erstmal dran. Wenn ich meinem Sohn den Autoschlüssel (oder auch PC) zu Nutzung überlasse, bin ich verantwortlich.
Und ob ein T-Online-AOL-Freenet Dialer registriert werden muss......ich finde schon....bei T-Online können über den Zugang auch Zahlungen gemacht werden...also Mehrwert.....

Klose


----------



## Rex Cramer (12 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Na aber 100% tig muß der Anschlussinhaber zahlen. Ob nun ein Dialer oder ein 0190-Wetterbericht. In den AGB´s der Telekom steht das ganz ganz eindeutig.



Hups. In den AGB der Telekom zum Bleistift steht: "...soweit sie von Anschlussinhaber zu vertreten sind."
100% tig ganz ganz eindeutig lässt sich da ziemlich gut drüber streiten..,


----------



## Counselor (12 Juni 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Hups. In den AGB der Telekom zum Bleistift steht: "...soweit sie von Anschlussinhaber zu vertreten sind." 100% tig ganz ganz eindeutig lässt sich da ziemlich gut drüber streiten..,


Der BGH hat kürzlich § 16 III 3 TKV analog auf solche AGBs angewandt. Wenn der Content-Provider den Jugendschutz geflissentlich unterläßt und Jugendliche und Kinder vorsätzlich zu Einwahlen verleitet, dann wird sich die Frage stellen, ob diese Unterlassungen die Ursache für den Umfang der Anschlussnutzung waren.


----------



## dvill (12 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Na aber 100% tig muß der Anschlussinhaber zahlen. Ob nun ein Dialer oder ein 0190-Wetterbericht. In den AGB´s der Telekom steht das ganz ganz eindeutig.
> Wenn über meinen Rechner, mein Sohn spammt oder Leute beleidigt, bin ich erstmal dran. Wenn ich meinem Sohn den Autoschlüssel (oder auch PC) zu Nutzung überlasse, bin ich verantwortlich.


Das ist bilderbuchmäßig die Einstellung hinter den Abzockerseite: Eltern haften für ihre Kinder, also dürfen Kinder beliebig als Freiwild für Verführungen jeder Art betrachtet werden.

Dem ist wohl nicht so, auch wenn sich nicht alle Eltern gegen erfolgreiche Verführung ihrer Kinder entsprechend zur Wehr setzen.

Es gibt auch die Kategorien Wucher und Sittenwidrigkeit. Werbung für hochpreisige Angebote an Minderjährige ist gemäß LG Hamburg, Urteil v. 14.05.2002, Az. 312 O 845/01, MMR 2002, 834 f. sittenwidrig, wenn der Preis 3 Euro überschreitet.

Die bekannten 30-Euro-Abzockerseiten überbieten diese Grenze um den Faktor 10.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Na aber 100% tig muß der Anschlussinhaber zahlen. Ob nun ein Dialer oder ein 0190-Wetterbericht. In den AGB´s der Telekom steht das ganz ganz eindeutig.


Es ist bekannt, dass die Telekommunikationsdienstleister ihre AGB zum Nachteil der Kunden geändert haben. Allerdings besteht ein Entgeltpflicht nur für vertragliche Leistungen. Eine Vermittlung von Verträgen zu Gunsten Dritter ist nicht Bestandteil der mit mir vereinbarten Leistungen. 



> Wenn über meinen Rechner, mein Sohn spammt oder Leute beleidigt, bin ich erstmal dran. Wenn ich meinem Sohn den Autoschlüssel (oder auch PC) zu Nutzung überlasse, bin ich verantwortlich.


Abgesehn davon, dass dies hier nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion ist: Wie kommst Du auf dieses schmale Brett? Im Gegensatz zur Vermutung: Eltern haften keineswegs (immer) für ihre Kinder.



> Und ob ein T-Online-AOL-Freenet Dialer registriert werden muss......ich finde schon....bei T-Online können über den Zugang auch Zahlungen gemacht werden...also Mehrwert.....


Wer lesen kannn ist klar im Vorteil: Es ging um _Dialer für Kinder_. Es handelt sich bei dem Angebot von T-Online aber eben nicht um einen Dialer,  ein solcher wird auch nicht heruntergeladen und instaliezt - sondern um einen separat geschlossenen Vertrag über Zusatzleistungen, die einen T-Online Vertrag voraussetzen. Die Zusatzleistungen kann nur derT-Online-Kunde selbst ordern. Einen T-Online-Vertrag erhalten Kinder aber nicht. Eingeräumt wird zudem ein 2 wöchiges Widerrufsrecht, logisch: Fernabsatz, was ich bei Dialern noch nie gelesen habe.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Counselor (12 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist bekannt, dass die Telekommunikationsdienstleister ihre AGB zum Nachteil der Kunden geändert haben.


Den Passus "..."...soweit sie von Anschlussinhaber zu vertreten sind." kann man nicht einfach abschaffen. Jede Neuregelung muß mit §§ 307 ff. BGB vereinbar sein. Regelungen, die die Haftung für ungewollte und mißbräuchliche Nutzung des Anschlusses generell dem Kunden in die Schuhe schieben, müssen sich an § 16 III 3 TKV messen lassen und werden daran scheitern.


----------



## dvill (12 Juni 2004)

Zum Thema Sittenwidrigkeit gibt es bei VuR-Online einige Hinweise.


			
				Auszug von VuR-Online schrieb:
			
		

> ...()...
> *e) Der Preis für den Verbindungsaufbau ist exorbitant hoch*
> 
> ... () ...Zwar führt ein auffälliges Missverhältnis zwischen Leistung und Gegenleistung nicht allein zur Nichtigkeit. Hinzutreten müssen vielmehr weitere sittenwidrige Umstände, wie etwa eine verwerfliche Gesinnung (BGH 80, 156.). Bei einem besonders groben Missverhältnis zwischen Leistung und Gegenleistung besteht jedoch eine tatsächliche Vermutung für ein Handeln aus verwerflicher Gesinnung, die i.d.R. eine weitere Prüfung subjektiver Voraussetzungen entbehrlich macht (BGH, NJW 1992, 899; 1995; 2635; 2000, 1487; 2001, 1127; vgl. Palandt, 61. Aufl., § 138 Rn. 34 f.). *Ein auffälliges Missverhältnis ist i.d.R. gegeben, wenn die vom Schuldner zu erbringende Leistung um 100% oder mehr über dem Marktpreis liegt (Vgl. Palandt, 61. Aufl,. § 138 Rn. 34a und 67 m.w.N.). Die Grenze, die den Vertrag allein wegen des hohen Preises sittenwidrig und nichtig macht, kann bei etwa 6 € für eine Minute angenommen werden.* Handelt es sich um einen selbstinstallierenden Dialer ("Ausnutzung der Unerfahrenheit"), liegt die Grenze möglicherweise noch weit darunter (So Weber, a.a.O.).


Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

Diese Aussage  eine Dialerdrückers gegenüber seines 
im Schneballsystem werbendenden Vermittlers spricht doch einiges 



> Zur Erinnerung - Vergessen Sie bitte eines nicht:
> 
> Sie verdienen zwischen 35,00 und 45,00 Euro für eine reine gratis Dienstleistung!
> 
> Ihr User muss keinen Vertrag abschliessen, er muss nichts kaufen und muss auch nicht zur Post gehen mit seinem Personalausweis um seine Identität feststellen zu lassen:



Euere Müllabfuhr , wie Persil-Schein gefunden ?


----------



## Reducal (13 Juni 2004)

@ Müllabfuhr

Du kannst Dir noch so viel Mühe mit Deinen Postings geben - so lange Du dich hier nicht anmeldest, gehen die Informationen eher ins Leere.
Gerade die letzte - war es die Müllabfuhr aus Berlin, Hamburg oder Bonn? Sehr aufschlussreich, zumal das Zitat der Herkunft nicht zu zu ordnen ist. Ansonsten lesen sich Deine Postings schon recht postiv!


----------



## Interessierter Leser (13 Juni 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aus den AGBS der Dtag:
"4 Nutzung durch Dritte
Der Kunde hat auch die Preise zu zahlen, die durch befugte
oder unbefugte Benutzung des Anschlusses durch
Dritte entstanden sind, wenn und soweit er diese Nutzung
zu vertreten hat"

Unabhängig von der Rechtmässigkeit, da ich diese nicht beurteilen kann:
Was ist an dieser Regelung nicht zu verstehen?

Minderjähriges Kind unbeaufsichtigt am PC MIT Einwilligung des Anschlussinhabers = befugte, da genehmigte Nutzung. 
In etwa vergleichbar mit "hier mein Kind, hast Du meine Mastercard Daten"

Minderjähriges Kind unbeaufsichtigt am PC OHNE  Einwilligung des Anschlussinhabers = unbefugte Nutzung, resultierend aus Vernachlässigung der Aufsichtspflicht. Vergleichbar mit Kind klaut Mastercard Daten. 

Es geht mir hier lediglich um die Zahlungspflicht und die am Anfang des Threads gestellte Frage nach dem Jugendschutz (über Gegenleistung von einigen Seiten kann man streiten, aber da muss der User gegen den Betreiber der Seite klagen). 

Als Nichtjurist schliesse ich aus den AGBs (gegen die, soweit ich weiss, noch niemand geklagt hat), dass der Anschlussinhaber verantwortlich für die Nutzung ist. 
Da ein Alterscheck bei "Erotik Hotlines" nicht möglich ist, müssten - wenn ich den Threadstarter richtig verstehe - diese auch sofort komplett verboten werden, ebenso wie sonstige kostenpflichtige Inhalte (also z.B. auch Auskunft, Deutschland findet keine Superstar, Gewinnspiele, Hotlines der Verbraucherzentrale usw.)

Ist das im Sinne (des Erfinders/Threadstarters/tolle Idee Rufer)? 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand meinen Denkfehler aufzeigen


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

PS: Zum Thema Posten sichern ... ach nein, "Kommision Thema verfehlt" und einer gewissen, profilierungssüchtigen (und bald abgesetzen, der wievielte Posten ist es dann?) Ministeriumsdame:

http://www.heise.de/tp/deutsch/inhalt/kino/17620/1.html
und die Kommentare. 

Oder auch Diskussionen zum "Jugendschutz" bei Spielen, zu nennen u.a. http://www.bpjs-klage.de/ (lesenswert, vor Allem "Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft"  

Was dieses Thema angeht, gehört definitiv eine Europaweite Regelung ins Land.  Da diese glücklicherweise nicht der deutschen Willkür entsprechen wird (man denke an x-check bzw. Ü18!), folgt dann:

1. Dem mündigem Bürger wird nicht von Sesselpupsern Unsinn auferlegt
2. Sind die Versandgebühren billiger, als aus A oder NL


----------



## dotshead (13 Juni 2004)

> Die Grenze, die den Vertrag allein wegen des hohen Preises sittenwidrig und nichtig macht, kann bei etwa 6 € für eine Minute angenommen werden


Ich vermag das nicht zu glauben.   Die RegTP legt den Preis deutlich drunter fest.  BTW was hat das noch mit dem Ursprungstheemma AVS und Dialer zu  tun?


----------



## Counselor (13 Juni 2004)

Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Aus den AGBS der DTAG: "4 Nutzung durch Dritte: Der Kunde hat auch die Preise zu zahlen, die durch befugte oder unbefugte Benutzung des Anschlusses durch Dritte entstanden sind, wenn und soweit er diese Nutzung zu vertreten hat". Unabhängig von der Rechtmässigkeit, da ich diese nicht beurteilen kann:


Die Regelung entspricht dem Wortlaut des Gesetzes und ist daher nicht zu beanstanden. 





> Was ist an dieser Regelung nicht zu verstehen?


Das frage ich mich angesichts deines Postings auch.





> Minderjähriges Kind unbeaufsichtigt am PC MIT Einwilligung des Anschlussinhabers = befugte, da genehmigte Nutzung. In etwa vergleichbar mit "hier mein Kind, hast Du meine Mastercard Daten"


Prinzipiell richtig. Nur: Umfasst die Einwilligung wirklich den Bezug von *entwicklungsbeeinträchtigenden Angeboten*? Nach BGHZ 47, 352/359 sind solche Einwilligungen im Interesse eines wirksamen Minderjährigenschutzes eng auszulegen.





> Minderjähriges Kind unbeaufsichtigt am PC OHNE  Einwilligung des Anschlussinhabers = unbefugte Nutzung, resultierend aus Vernachlässigung der Aufsichtspflicht. Vergleichbar mit Kind klaut Mastercard Daten.


Eine Haftung aus Verletzung der Aufsichtspflicht (§ 832 BGB) dürfte bei dialerbasierten nicht-jugendfreien Online-Angeboten ohne Altersverifikation ausscheiden, weil das Unterlassen jedweder Altersverifikation ein hohes Mitverschulden des Contentproviders mit sich bringen dürfte.





> Es geht mir hier lediglich um die Zahlungspflicht und die am Anfang des Threads gestellte Frage nach dem Jugendschutz (über Gegenleistung von einigen Seiten kann man streiten, aber da muss der User gegen den Betreiber der Seite klagen).


Ganz und gar nicht. Den Forderungen der Netzbetreiber kann der Kunde wegen §§ 404, 406 BGB alles entgegnen und aufrechnen, was er dem Content-Provider entgegnen und aufrechnen könnte (vgl. Härting, Recht der Mehrwertdienste, Teil B, Rz. 112).  Nur Forderungen des Zugangsproviders aus nicht-freitarifierbaren Mehrwertnummern unterliegen einem Einwendungsausschluss (BGH NJW 2002, 361 ff). Die Malvorlagenseite zB. verwendet eine frei tarifierbare Nummer.





> Als Nichtjurist schliesse ich aus den AGBs (gegen die, soweit ich weiss, noch niemand geklagt hat), dass der Anschlussinhaber verantwortlich für die Nutzung ist.


Nach BGH CR 2004, 358 muss der Kunde durch Kinder verursachte Mehrwertgebühren nur dann zahlen, wenn ihm oder dem Kind Vorsatz oder Fahrlässigkeit zur Last fallen. Einem Zahlungsanspruch des Content-Providers dürfte wohl ein Befreiungsanspruch wegen arglistiger Verleitung zum Vertragsschluss gegenüberstehen, wenn die Altersverifikation unterlassen wird.





> Da ein Alterscheck bei "Erotik Hotlines" nicht möglich ist ... blah blah über Hotlineverbote


 Dem Threadstarter ging es um Online-Dienste. Hier ist eine Altersverifikation stets möglich.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

> > Als Nichtjurist schliesse ich aus den AGBs (gegen die, soweit ich weiss, noch niemand geklagt hat), dass der Anschlussinhaber verantwortlich für die Nutzung ist.
> 
> 
> Nach BGH CR 2004, 358 muss der Kunde durch Kinder verursachte Mehrwertgebühren nur dann zahlen, wenn ihm oder dem Kind Vorsatz oder Fahrlässigkeit zur Last fallen. Einem Zahlungsanspruch des Content-Providers dürfte wohl ein Befreiungsanspruch wegen arglistiger Verleitung zum Vertragsschluss gegenüberstehen, wenn die Altersverifikation unterlassen wird.



Sehr interessant , da ich nachweislich an meiner Arbeitsstelle war, muß mein 9 Jähriger Sohnemann . 
Einen solchen sogenanten "Mehrwertdienst" genutzt haben.
Da mein Sohnemann 
Sich sicherlich nicht , vorsätzlich und arglistig über eine ausweisliche Alterszertifizierung hinweggesetzt hat !
Ist somit nach meiner Auffassung auch kein Rechtsgeschäft
mit meinem Minderjährigen Sohnemann zustande gekommen.

Wie will mir der Content-Provider dieses beweisen ?

Eure Müllabfuhr


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

Müllabfuhr schrieb:
			
		

> > > Als Nichtjurist schliesse ich aus den AGBs (gegen die, soweit ich weiss, noch niemand geklagt hat), dass der Anschlussinhaber verantwortlich für die Nutzung ist.
> >
> >
> > Nach BGH CR 2004, 358 muss der Kunde durch Kinder verursachte Mehrwertgebühren nur dann zahlen, wenn ihm oder dem Kind Vorsatz oder Fahrlässigkeit zur Last fallen. Einem Zahlungsanspruch des Content-Providers dürfte wohl ein Befreiungsanspruch wegen arglistiger Verleitung zum Vertragsschluss gegenüberstehen, wenn die Altersverifikation unterlassen wird.
> ...



Falsch. In Deutschland bekommmen NUR Volljährige einen Telefonanschluss. Wen ein Minderjähriger diesen nutzt, dann entweder mit Zustimmung des Anschlussinhabers (volle Zahlungspflicht) oder ohne Zustimmung des Anschlussinhabers (Zahlungsplicht des Anschlussinhabers bleibt, Zivilklage des Anschlussinhabers gegen den Nutzer möglich)
Eine andere Frage: Hier wollen alle die Kinder schützen. Welchen  Schaden haben denn die Kinder? KEINEN!
Der Schaden bleibt dem Anschlussinhaber erhalten. Also ist das ganze Problem garkeins. Oder zahlen die Kinder an die Telekom?

Klose


----------



## Counselor (13 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch. In Deutschland bekommmen NUR Volljährige einen Telefonanschluss.


Seit wann?





> Wen ein Minderjähriger diesen nutzt, dann entweder mit Zustimmung des Anschlussinhabers (volle Zahlungspflicht) oder ohne Zustimmung des Anschlussinhabers (Zahlungsplicht des Anschlussinhabers bleibt, Zivilklage des Anschlussinhabers gegen den Nutzer möglich)


Oder eine Zivilklage und eine Strafanzeige des Anschlussinhabers gegen den Provider des nicht-jugendfreien Contents, weil er seine Verpflichtungen zur Altersverifikation unterlassen hat und damit eine unerlaubte Handlung und eine Straftat nach § 23 Jugendmedienschutz-Staatsvertrag  begangen hat.





> Eine andere Frage: Hier wollen alle die Kinder schützen. Welchen  Schaden haben denn die Kinder? KEINEN!


Es geht um den Schutz der Kinder und Jugendlichen vor Angeboten in elektronischen Informations- und Kommunikationsmedien, die deren Entwicklung oder Erziehung beeinträchtigen oder gefährden, sowie der Schutz vor solchen Angeboten in elektronischen Informations- und Kommunikationsmedien, die die Menschenwürde oder sonstige durch das Strafgesetzbuch geschützte Rechtsgüter verletzen, vgl. § 1 JMStV


> Der Schaden bleibt dem Anschlussinhaber erhalten. Also ist das ganze Problem garkeins. Oder zahlen die Kinder an die Telekom?


Darum geht es beim Jugendschutz nicht (auch wenn die Teilnehmer an Dialer-Schneeballsystemen es nicht begreifen).


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

> Falsch. In Deutschland bekommmen NUR Volljährige einen Telefonanschluss. Wen ein Minderjähriger diesen nutzt, dann entweder mit Zustimmung des Anschlussinhabers (volle Zahlungspflicht) oder ohne Zustimmung des Anschlussinhabers (Zahlungsplicht des Anschlussinhabers bleibt, Zivilklage des Anschlussinhabers gegen den Nutzer möglich)



*Falsch : Die Eltern haben , gerade mal eine Zustimmung für die Nutzungs des Internet gegeben.

Aber Keinerlei Zustimmung für eines Vertragsabschlusses über einen Dialer.
Zu der Nutzung dieses Angebotes " Dailer, Mehrwertverbindung " muß wiederrum ein "Neuer Rechtsgültiger Vertrag" abgeschlossen werden !
Ein Autoverkäufer hat auch den Schaden, wenn er meinem 8 Jährigen Sohnemann  den KFZ-Bief in die Hand drückt .

Wohl der Irrglauben aufgelegen , Internet gleich Dialererlaubnis

*


> Eine andere Frage: Hier wollen alle die Kinder schützen. Welchen  Schaden haben denn die Kinder? KEINEN!
> Der Schaden bleibt dem Anschlussinhaber erhalten. Also ist das ganze Problem gar keins. Oder zahlen die Kinder an die Telekom?



Zahlen Kinder , oder eine Katze welche über die Tastatur läuft auch nicht  

Euere Müllabfuhr


----------



## dvill (13 Juni 2004)

Ein ganz Oberschlauer schrieb:
			
		

> Eine andere Frage: Hier wollen alle die Kinder schützen. Welchen  Schaden haben denn die Kinder? KEINEN!
> *Der Schaden bleibt dem Anschlussinhaber erhalten. Also ist das ganze Problem garkeins.* Oder zahlen die Kinder an die Telekom?


Das ist wenigstens unverblümt offen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

Ihr solltet:

- Lernen was ein Schneeballsystem ist (welches nichts mit ML-Marketing zu tun hat)

- Lernen, dass Kinder alleine am PC nichts zu suchen haben, selbst dann wenn alle Nummern gesperrt sind. Das Internet besteht nämlich nicht nur aus deutschen Seiten. Ich würde es nicht verantworten dass mein 9 Jähriger Sohn in meiner Abwesenheit US-TGPs abklappert (Eingabe von "sex" bei google o.ä. bekommen selbst Kinder hin die in Fremdsprachen nicht fit sind).

- Die Kinder lieber vor die Glotze setzen wie früher. Aber halt, bei MTV lauert ja auch das JAMBA-Monats-Abo. Was macht ihr wenn die Gören da anrufen? Auch in Foren heulen oder. Natürlich.

Kurzum:
- Eure eigene Dummheit nicht auf andere abwälzen.


----------



## Counselor (13 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> - Lernen was ein Schneeballsystem ist (welches nichts mit ML-Marketing zu tun hat)


 Falsch (vgl. auch hier).


			
				total anonymer Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde es nicht verantworten dass mein 9 Jähriger Sohn in meiner Abwesenheit US-TGPs abklappert (Eingabe von "sex" bei google o.ä. bekommen selbst Kinder hin die in Fremdsprachen nicht fit sind).


1) Auch wenn du deinen PC bei deiner Abwesenheit hermetisch verriegelst: Bist du dir sicher, dass dein Sohn nicht zum Surfen zu einem Kumpel geht, wo die Eltern auch weg sind?
2) Das alles ist keine Entschuldigung für illegale deutsche verdialerte Angebote. Außerdem kann man den Zugang zu den ausländischen TLDs für die Kinder sperren, und sie nur in DE-Angeboten surfen lassen. Für die gilt der deutsche Jugendschutz. 





> Eure eigene Dummheit nicht auf andere abwälzen.


Da brauchen die Teilnehmer von Dialer-Partnerprogrammen keine Furcht zu haben.  Es fällt nur das eigene illegale Handeln auf die Teilnehmer des Partnerprogramm-Schneeballsystems zurück (in Form von Anzeigen, Stornos, negativen Feststellungsklagen und Dialer-Deregistrierungen).


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

Das zitierte Interview ist mir wohl bekannt, darum sagte ich auch dass es sich bei Partnerprogrammen keineswegs um "Schneeballsysteme" handelt.

Ihr wollt jetzt sicher auch Partnerprogramme verbieten oder. Dann scheinen Aral, eBay, Quelle, die Allianz und einige Tausend andere Firmen aber ziemlich tief in der Scheisse zu stecken...


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

*Widerstand gegen den Dialer-Mißbrauch*

Auch wenn es die Dialer-Branche nicht gerne hört. Angesicht des unverblümten Abkassierens einiger Akteure bei unerfahrenen Kindern bzw. deren Eltern, der hierbei zum Ausdruck gebrachten Skrupellosigkeit, ist Widerstand gegen diese Akteure angebrachter denn je.

Es gibt nun einmal kein naturgegebenes Recht seine Mitmenschen "übers Ohr zu hauen" und mit wertlosem Content hereinzulegen.

Dass sich Betroffene wehren, bzw. hierzu u. a. in diesem Forum ein hilfreicher Erfahrungsaustausch stattfindet, ist nur zu verständlich.

Das Aufheulen der Abzo**** ist scheinheilig, paßt aber zu diesen Herrschaften.

Zu hoffen bleibt, dass die Aufklärung in den Medien und durch div. Foren, wie computerbetrug.de, mit denen Internet-User über ihre Rechte und Möglichkeiten informiert werden, dazu beiträgt diese Dialer-Gaunereien weiter zu erschweren.

Die Aktivitäten des Reg TP und der aktuellen  Rechtssprechung stimmen hoffnungsvoll. Vielleicht ist auf mittlere Sicht auch noch ein Verbot der Dialer als Zahlungssystem erreichbar. Das wäre wünschenswert. 

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Counselor (14 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr wollt jetzt sicher auch Partnerprogramme verbieten oder. Dann scheinen Aral, eBay, Quelle, die Allianz und einige Tausend andere Firmen aber ziemlich tief in der Scheisse zu stecken...


Die Partnerprogramme dieser Firmen sind mir bekannt. Seit wann bedienen sich die genannten Firmen ungefragt mittels Dialer an den Telefonrechnungen fremder Leute?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr wollt jetzt sicher auch Partnerprogramme verbieten oder.



Wo steht das in dieser Diskussion ?
Hier handelt sich es nur um die Erforderlichen Nachbesserungen.
Da viele der Partnerprogramme und Anbieter nich nicht einmal
ihre Eigenen AGB´s kennen , geschweige UWG , BGB etc.
Vom allgemeinen Geschäftsgebahren noch nicht gesprochen.

Vielleicht könnte uns mal Anonymus erklären , wo dieser 
Mehrwert bei einer abgebrochenen 1-15 Sekunden verbindung ist ?

Ist dieser Wirklich 30 Euros wert ?
Wie wäre es mal mit einer Nachbesserung der Taktung?
Aber da steht ja von der Anbieterseite keinerlei Interesse
mal was zu ändern 

Ihr braucht Kunden !  Der Kunde braucht Euch so Nicht 

Euere Müllabfuhr


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

Müllabfuhr schrieb:
			
		

> Wo steht das in dieser Diskussion ?



Du hast es, wie auch andere Hobbyanwälte hier, als Schneeballsystem bezeichnet was wohl den Schluss zulässt dass ihr es als illegal einstuft.
Und warum schreibst du hier um die Uhrzeit, arbeitslos?


----------



## drboe (14 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum schreibst du hier um die Uhrzeit, arbeitslos?


So wie Du? Oder siehst Du zwischen 10:48 Uhr und Deiner Zeit 11:47 Uhr wesentliche Unterschiede, die die Frage sozusagen automatisch beantworten?

M. Boettcher

--
PS: um einer Rückfrage zu begegnen: nein.


----------



## Counselor (14 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hobbyanwälte


IANAL. Kenntnisse durch mehrjähriges FH-Studium erworben. Aber es gibt auch legale Schneeballsysteme (MLM; baut darauf auf, dass jeder sich möglichst viele Zuarbeiter oder 'Handelsvertreter' hält, an deren Geschäften dann mitverdient wird; wird eingesetzt zB zum Verkauf von Time-Sharing-Verträgen, Versicherungen, Bausparbriefen usw.).


----------



## sascha (14 Juni 2004)

Das passt doch zum Thema und ist noch nicht gepostet worden, oder hab ichs übersehen?

http://www.jurion.de/index_frame.html?/de/right/Rechtsprechung/040614_Internetbarriere.html


----------



## dotshead (14 Juni 2004)

Ein typisch deutsches und weltfremdes Urteil. IMHO kann mit der Begründung auch jeder ISP verurteilt werden, der Zugang zu nicht deutschen Webseiten wie dem Hunnen oder Alfora aka [xxx] oder [yyy] zulässt. In meinen Augen kann ein deutsches AVS nur verhindern, dass Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren unvermittelt auf erotische HC- Webseiten landen. Wenn ein Jugendlicher sich allerdings die Mühe macht nach dem Perso-Algorithmus zu suchen, betrügt er in meinen Augen denjenigen, der ein AVS in seine Seite einbaut. Mit der gleichen Begründung könnte man IMHO auch Autodialer erlauben. Wer nicht in der Lage ist seinen Rechner gegen Autodialer sicher zu machen, muss halt zahlen. Ich darf ja auch nicht in ein offenes Haus einbrechen, oder? Vielleicht sollten AVS bzw. AWMs genauso geschützt werden, wie die Musikindustrie. Immerhin ist es in DE ja nun auch verboten den Kopierschutz auf CDs zu umgehen. Um nichts anderes handelt es sich hier auch. Der Anbieter einer Webseite baut ein Schutzmechanismus ein und ein "Krimineller" umgeht diesen. Huch übernehmen Sie.


----------



## sascha (15 Juni 2004)

> Richtige Experten (Juristen) bestätigung meine Auffassung glücklicherweise.



Bringt nur wenig, wenn das Gericht anderer Auffassung ist...


----------



## Counselor (15 Juni 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Richtige Experten (Juristen) bestätigung meine Auffassung glücklicherweise.
> 
> 
> Bringt nur wenig, wenn das Gericht anderer Auffassung ist...


Du sagst es. Und je mehr Juristen man fragt, desto mehr verschiedene Meinungen erhält man zum gleichen Sachverhalt.


----------



## dotshead (16 Juni 2004)

*edit*


----------



## Müllabfuhr (16 Juni 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> *edit*


Hatte es schon vorher gelesen  

Das ist mittlerweile 3 Jahre her und es wurde einiges verbessert und geändert.
Außerdem ging es in diesem Urteil um den §184.
Aber parallelen bestehen   



> Aber selbst wenn die Eingangsseite einen ausdrücklichen und deutlichen Hinweis auf die Höhe der anfallenden Kosten enthielt, hätte damit keine "effektive Barriere" zwischen den angebotenen Inhalten und einem Minderjährigen bestanden: aa) Das Argument, minderjährige Nutzer würden durch die Kosten davon abgehalten, sich in den Mitgliedsbereich einzuwählen, weil das bei der nächsten Telefonrechnung auffalle, ist schon im Ansatz fragwürdig (vgl. Gercke/Liesching, CR 2003, 456, 457).
> Zum einen wird ohne ausgewiesene oder erkennbare Sachkunde unterstellt, dass Kinder sich bewusst sind, auf diesem Wege - über die Telefonrechnung - entdeckt werden zu können. Zum anderen wird ein Umstand, der ausschließlich auf den Willen des potentiellen Nutzers einwirkt (vergleichbar mit dem Schild "Zutritt verboten" auf der unverschlossenen Tür oder der sichtbar angebrachten Überwachungskamera), zum ausreichenden Hindernis erklärt, das ihn von der Nutzung abhalte.
> 
> Bei Eingabe einer Personalausweisnummer wurde der Zugang verweigert, wenn die Prüfung das Geburtsdatum eines Minderjährigen ergab.



Dieses trifft aber auch auf einige ("marktschreierische") Anpreisungen 
zu zu diversen Seiten , welche """nicht""" dem §184 unterliegen.
Aber mit dem Entgelt von 30 € für 1 Sec ! 
Deutlich über der Taschengeldregelung liegen .

Dies hörte sich doch schon Gut an. Selbst wenn dann der Sprößling diesen Schutz
umgangen hätte , so müsste ich dann auch zugeben , in meiner Erziehung  und Aufsichtsplicht , versagt zu haben . Und selbstverständlich  dafür haften.
Denn die Umgehung dieser Sperre , wäre eine kriminelle Handlung .
Daran sind auch diese Tauschbörsen Mitschuld , das Heute alles nur noch ein für ein Kavaliersdelikt gehalten wird.


----------



## Antidialer (16 Juni 2004)

Müllabfuhr schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte es schon vorher gelesen  Denn die Umgehung dieser Sperre , wäre eine kriminelle Handlung .



Sorry, aber das sehe ich anders. Personalausweisnummern sind nie für Altersüberprüfungen gedacht gewesen. Der Algorithmus, mit dem die Nummer generiert wird, ist für jeden einsehbar. Damit kann jeder 10 jährige, der mit einem Taschenrechner umgehen kann, eine gültige Nummer errechnen. Genau so gut kann man in einer beliebigen Sprache ein Programm schreiben, welches automatisch gültige Nummern generiert. Oder derartige Programme aus dem Internet bemühen. Kein Jugendlicher hat es nötig, sich den Personalausweis der Eltern zu stibitzen um an eine gültige Nummer zu kommen. Wer zu blöd ist, selber eine gültige Nummer zu errechnen besorgt sich halt eine aus dem Internet. Das setzt keine kriminelle Energie voraus, sondern einfach nur die ganz normale jugendliche Neugier. Ein Jugendschutzsystem per Personalausweisnummerüberprüfung ist grundsätzlich unsicher und maximal dazu geeignet, den versehendlichen Kontakt zwischen jugendgefährdenden Inhalten und Jugendlichen zu verhindern. Wenn ein Jugendlicher dieses System überwinden will, so ist ihm dies mit einfachsten Mitteln und minimalem Aufwand möglich ohne dabei kriminell werden zu müssen.


----------



## drboe (16 Juni 2004)

Müllabfuhr schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn dann der Sprößling diesen Schutz
> umgangen hätte , so müsste ich dann auch zugeben , in meiner Erziehung  und Aufsichtsplicht , versagt zu haben . Und selbstverständlich  dafür haften.


Nein.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Nein.
> 
> M. Boettcher



Das erübrigt jawohl jegliche Diskussion mit euch.
Es beweist lediglich, dass die meisten hier ihr eigenes Leben nicht im Griff haben, und so die Verantwortung für so gut wie alles weitergeben möchten.
Und solche Menschen sind aus Prinzip keine Diskussionspartner.


----------



## drboe (16 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie meinen? Oben wurde behauptet, dass jemand in einem bestimmten Fall in Erziehung und Aufsichtspflicht versagt hätte und deshalb haften müßte. Weder das eine noch das andere trifft zu, weshalb die klare und eindeutige Antwort gegeben wurde. Du darfst das aber gern anders halten und entweder zahlen oder versuchen mit der Argumentation Ansprüche durchzusetzen. Du solltest Dich im letzten Fall aber bitte nicht wundern, wenn Du auf die Schnauze fällst.

M. Boettcher

-- 
PS1: 


> Das erübrigt jawohl jegliche Diskussion mit euch.


Ich bin tatsächlich nur eine Person, spreche ausschließlich für mich, nicht für andere und bestehe nicht auf einer Anrede mit pluralis majestatis 

PS2: ich bin auch der Meinung, dass eine Diskussion mit Dir keinen Sinn macht. Du hast keinen Namen und weißt einfach zu wenig. Das wäre denn doch zu einseitig.


----------



## Antidialer (16 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das erübrigt jawohl jegliche Diskussion mit euch.
> Es beweist lediglich, dass die meisten hier ihr eigenes Leben nicht im Griff haben, und so die Verantwortung für so gut wie alles weitergeben möchten.
> Und solche Menschen sind aus Prinzip keine Diskussionspartner.



LOL

Es ist ja wohl nicht das Problem der Eltern, wenn "Zugangskontrollsysteme" eingesetzt werden., die diesen Namen nicht verdienen und die ein Kleinkind umgehen kann. Eh ihr also die Verantwortung (mal wieder) auf die Eltern abwälzen wollt, solltet ihr lieber mal eure Hausaufgaben machen.


----------



## Counselor (16 Juni 2004)

@Tobias Huch

Es geht nicht nur um Kleinkinder. Jugendliche können das System schon umgehen. Es kommt mir also schon so vor, als ob die Adult Branche im Glashaus sitzt.


----------



## Antidialer (16 Juni 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> @Antidialer
> 
> Ich kenne kein AVS, das durch ein Kleinkind umgangen werden kann.



Bei Kenntnis des Algorithmus ist das Umgehen von über18 und co mit dem Mathewissen der 3. Klasse problemlos möglich. Die Erotikinteressierten Jugendlichen ab 10 - 12 Jahren sollten also damit keine Probleme haben. Dazu braucht man nicht mal einen Taschenrechner. Das meine ich mit "von einem Kleinkind umgehbar". 

Daneben gibt es immer noch genügend Seiten, wo man sich gültige Nummern generieren lassen kann.


----------



## Heiko (16 Juni 2004)

Begründet wird das ja alles damit, dass man nicht verhindern will, dass Jugendliche das System überlisten.
Es soll lediglich vor "ungewollter Konfrontation" mit Pornographie schützen. So wurde es mir gegenüber zumindest mehrfach gesagt.


----------



## drboe (16 Juni 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Du setzt also ein Kleinkind vor einen PC mit Internet, damit es Sex.com eintippt?


a) legst Du den Begriff "Kleinkind" zu eng aus. 
b) sitzt das Kind ggf. da und tippt Malvorlagen..., oder Hausaufgaben, ...
c) nutzt es eine Suchmaschine, da entfällt die direkte Eingabe von Links

Sag bitte nicht, ein Kind zwischen 6-15 könne das nicht. Der Gegenbeweis wird tagtäglich in den Schulen erbracht, wo Schüler den Lehrern zeigen, wie man PC benutzt. 



> 2. Ich kenne kein AVS, das durch ein Kleinkind umgangen werden kann.


a) ist wohl kein AVS bekannt, das nicht umgangen werden kann
b) ist der Blick in den Ausweis der Eltern unkompliziert
c) gibt es die Kochrezepte zum Aushebeln im Netz



> 3. Haben laut unabhängigen Studien Kinder überhaupt kein Interesse an Pornographie und schalten weg.


Stimmt! Nur lauert das "Problem" unseriöser Anbieter u. a.  bei Malvorlagen, Hausaufgabe, CD/DVD usw. usf.  Damit erledigt sich Dein Einwand vollständig.  Nur zur Erinnerung: es geht hier nicht um  pornographische Angebote, sondern um Dialer. Und die finden sich zu Hauf auf völlig hamlos klingenden Seiten, die von Leuten besucht werden, die überhaupt kein Interesse an Schmuddelseiten haben. Wenn auf Seiten z. B. zu Hausaufgabe aber der Hinweis kommt, das das Angebot nicht geeignet ist für Menschen unter 18, muss die Frage erlaubt sein: AVS oder ja? Weil in nach Ansicht des Anbieters ist "Hausaufgaben" dann ja wohl eine besonders perverse Sache, die man Jüngeren nicht zumuten kann und darf.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juni 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Haben laut unabhängigen Studien Kinder überhaupt kein Interesse an Pornographie und schalten weg.



Tobias, deine hin und wieder ins Spiel gebrachten Studien nerven mich ein bisschen (da war doch auch mal die "Pornographie ist unschädlich"-Studie). Das ist eines meiner Schwerpunktthemen während des Studiums gewesen und daher reagiere ich da sehr empfindlich. Könntest Du mir bitte die Studie nennen? Autor, Stichprobe, Kontrollgruppe, halt das, was entscheidet, wie viel eine Studie wert ist.

Grüsse
aka


----------



## dvill (16 Juni 2004)

Bei manchen "Angeboten" würde man sich wünschen, die Drücker selbst müssten durch ein AVS den Zugang zum Markt finden. Dann wären die nämlich nicht drin, weil selbst noch minderjährig und ständig in der Sorge, die Eltern könnten erfahren, wie kaltschnäuzig ihre Kinder Altersgenossen abzocken.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Counselor (16 Juni 2004)

Nach § 184 StGB ist das Zugänglichmachen von Pornographie gegenüber Jugendlichen schlicht verboten. Das OLG Düsseldorf bewegt sich mit seiner Entscheidung im Gegensatz zu den 'Experten' von Hr Huch auf der Linie der herrschenden Meinung. Das verdeutlichen die Kommentierungen aus dem Leipziger Kommentar zum StGB. Vielleicht sollte sich Hr Huch mal nach neuen Beratern umkucken (vielleicht nicht so ultrahochqualifiziert, aber dafür an der Rechtspraxis orientiert).


----------



## Müllabfuhr (17 Juni 2004)

Sorry , irgendwie trifftet ihr jetzt vom Thema ab.
Meines erachtens ist der einmalige Persozugang mit einem
Lebenslangen Passwort sicherer als ein Blauer USB-Stecker ,
welcher überall liegen gelassen oder untereinander getauscht wird.

Hatte gestern von 10 Rechnern alleine 8 mit Dialern.
davon hatte die Hälfte weil kein DSL schon Zahlungsaufforderungen.

So und jetzt kommt der Hammer !
Orginal-Aussage eine Mädchens , welche sich diesen Dialer eingefangen hatte :
*War auf so einer netten Bilderseite , und da kam so ein Werbebanner
und wenn man dort  OK eingiebt , verschwindet es erst *

Die Eltern , selber noch Neulinge im Internet staunten !
Ob da unten ein Hinweis erst ab 18 schützt , ist fraglich.


----------



## drboe (17 Juni 2004)

Müllabfuhr schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry , irgendwie trifftet ihr jetzt vom Thema ab.
> Meines erachtens ist der einmalige Persozugang mit einem
> Lebenslangen Passwort sicherer als ein Blauer USB-Stecker ,
> welcher überall liegen gelassen oder untereinander getauscht wird.


Wo wurde das problematisiert? Ich dachte, es geht um die Frage, ob ein Dialer-Download auf einer Webseite, die sich nach eigener Aussage an Menschen ab 18 Jahre wendet, erst hinter einem - wie auch immer geartetem - Jugendschutz angeboten werden darf. Man kann sich dabei sicher darauf einlassen zu klären, ob es solche Systeme gibt oder nicht.

Was die Frage der Authentisierung angeht, so basiert die entweder auf Wissen (Accountname, Passwort), Besitz (Codecard, Smartcard) oder Merkmal (Fingerabdruck, Iris-Muster). Nichts davon erreicht zur Zeit eine sichere Identifikation eines Individuums. Wissen kann übertragen werden, Besitz abhanden kommen und Merkmale gefälscht oder die Systeme überlistet werden. 



> Hatte gestern von 10 Rechnern alleine 8 mit Dialern.
> davon hatte die Hälfte weil kein DSL schon Zahlungsaufforderungen.
> 
> So und jetzt kommt der Hammer !
> ...



Naja, lesen und verstehen ist eben nicht das Gleiche. Nun schadet der Dailer auf einem ausschließlich über DSL mit dem Web verbundenen PC ja nicht. Viel spannender wird die Frage: wie wurden die installiert? Das die alle brav nur auf Anforderung installiert wurden, wird langsam nämlich immer unwahrscheinlicher.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Counselor (17 Juni 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Was die Frage der Authentisierung angeht, so basiert die entweder auf Wissen (Accountname, Passwort), Besitz (Codecard, Smartcard) oder Merkmal (Fingerabdruck, Iris-Muster). Nichts davon erreicht zur Zeit eine sichere Identifikation eines Individuums.


Naja, bei uns ist ein biometrisches System im Einsatz. In Kombination mit dem Pförtner ist es kaum zu überlisten (selbst wenn der Pförtner den Notdurchlass aufsperrt, dann rückt der Werksschutz an). Zwischen Wissen und Besitz kann man kombinieren (vgl. RSA SecureID). Letzteres hat sich bei uns für den Remote Access bewährt.


----------



## Counselor (17 Juni 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist doch folgendes:
> Fast alle hier denken an ein Deutsch-Netz und nicht an das Internet.


Mir ist schon klar, dass Sie bzw. Ihre Webmaster durch den äußerst restrikitven Jugendschutz in Deutschland einen Wettbewerbsnachteil haben. Eine Korrektur oder Rechtsklarheit kann nur der Gesetzgeber in Berlin herstellen. In anderen Staaten geht man andere Wege, dh sieht mehr Verantwortung bei den Eltern (die ja zB Ratingsysteme installieren können).


----------



## dotshead (17 Juni 2004)

@Tobias

Schmeiss die Links raus. Sowas muss hier nicht sein, auch wenn ich wie Du weisst prinzipiell deiner Meinung bin, was AVS angeht.

Thx.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> @Tobias
> Schmeiss die Links raus. Sowas muss hier nicht sein



Warum? Weil sonst jeder merkt, dass man in NL einen dialer von Beate-hab-sie-selig kriegt? Ungefragt angeboten?


----------



## dotshead (17 Juni 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> dotshead schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nöö warum sollte mich das stören?  Nur finde ich es nicht toll auf deutschen Seiten oder Foren auf HC-Webseiten ohne jegliches AVS zu verlinken.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Nöö warum sollte mich das stören?


[edit: sorry, ich hab dich falsch interpretiert]

natürlich müssen die links raus, klar! sind sie ja auch inzwischen...

PS:  mos, besser bekannt als Dutchweb24?

 "concernrelaties" --> Flensburg! 
so, genug off topic, sorry!


----------



## Müllabfuhr (17 Juni 2004)

> Naja, lesen und verstehen ist eben nicht das Gleiche. Nun schadet der Dialer auf einem ausschließlich über DSL mit dem Web verbundenen PC ja nicht. Viel spannender wird die Frage: wie wurden die installiert? Das die alle brav nur auf Anforderung installiert wurden, wird langsam nämlich immer unwahrscheinlicher.



Schon mal Active X, Java, Scripting auf Eingabeanforderung gestellt?
Wer dann in bestimmten Ordnern dann mal nach sieht in den
Eigenschaften dieser (Und gleich davon einen Screenshot macht )
Könnten nachher nicht mehr vorhanden sein


----------

